# Best shanty for car trunk?



## bradburyn (Jun 16, 2013)

I couldn't find any reviews online of the products I'm looking at but I drive a newer jetta (2007) and am starting to look for a shanty for the upcoming season. I would really like a flip over shanty and I am thinking of purchasing a Frabill Recon DXL. I am looking to see if anyone out there has this same one and can fit it in their trunk. My seats fold down so length shouldn't be an issue. The biggest concern is the seat on top not fitting in. Anyone who knows or has seem this done or knows it's not possible I'd like to know before I buy. Or if anyone has a better recommendation for best shanty for a car I'd appreciate the help.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

bradburyn said:


> I couldn't find any reviews online of the products I'm looking at but I drive a newer jetta (2007) and am starting to look for a shanty for the upcoming season. I would really like a flip over shanty and I am thinking of purchasing a Frabill Recon DXL. I am looking to see if anyone out there has this same one and can fit it in their trunk. My seats fold down so length shouldn't be an issue. The biggest concern is the seat on top not fitting in. Anyone who knows or has seem this done or knows it's not possible I'd like to know before I buy. Or if anyone has a better recommendation for best shanty for a car I'd appreciate the help.



if it the hatch back it will fit now the trunk model is a different story i got a ford Taurus and it fit in with out the seat mine is a frabil recon non-dlx with out the seat. i can with the back seats down i can slide it in if there is a quick release type seat available that mite be a suggestion on the trunk model. my frabill is only 31 inch across and about 48 inch long and about 18 inch tall with out/ seat. i customized mine for a seat a boat seat and use my truck most of the time.. if it's the hatch back it should work with the seats folded down and shanty seat on. if you know someone with the same shanty maybe ask them to let you throw it in your car take it in and out your self? so you can see what in involved? any ways you mite have to get a quick release seat to fit it in the trunk of a car no biggie.. .any ways best of luck....


----------



## bradburyn (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks, after doing some research I think the seat on the frabill may be too tall. I don't have a hatch back, just the regular sedan style but I am now looking at the Clam Fish Trapper. Same thing pretty much, just that the seat isn't built in and is a folding seat that can be taking out which will be perfect. I will more than likely be going with Clam now instead.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

also could get a roof rack and ratchet strap it to it? i know my taurus i got a roof rack for it and it will work with a shanty if need be let it ride on the top of the car!


----------



## bradburyn (Jun 16, 2013)

swaprat said:


> also could get a roof rack and ratchet strap it to it? i know my taurus i got a roof rack for it and it will work with a shanty if need be let it ride on the top of the car!


That idea has been in my head for a while, I was considering a kayak this summer but a quality rack with mounts costs almost as much as a kayak! I am on my last year of college and pretty much have the jetta to save money on gas and insurance. Once I graduate in a year I plan to go back to a truck as I won't have to be driving such long distances anymore and that will solve almost all of my problems with hauling stuff! My room mate has a truck but I'd like to get a setup that I can go out whenever I want and not wait on them, they don't take fishing as serious as I do... they sleep in until 2-3pm on weekends!:lol:


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I used to use one man flip overs because I didn't own a truck so I tried out a hub style and haven't looked back, even after getting a truck...I currently have 2, a Shappell Ice House 5000 for fishing alone and a Clam Big Foot XL4000 when I have company...the Clam is huge (90x90x80) and can comfortably fish 4 but could easily fit 5...the advantage to having a hub is that they're light, pack small, and are relatively inexpensive...using the ice anchors, I have fished in winds up to 30mph without issue...the snow flaps are large and the fabric stays tight ensuring a comfortable experience fishing in a stiff wind...the only downfall in the wind is that it is quite tricky to set them up alone but it is doable...also, I have had the rods break at least once a year but both companies have sent me replacements for free within 5 days of calling...they usually send more than needed if you ask so that you'll be prepared if another break occurs...usually, Frank's in Linwood carries replacement rods for the shanties they carry and are free of charge within the first year if you bought it from them...otherwise, they are quite cheap...I would recommend trying out a hub style and see what ya think...if you don't like it, you can always purchase a flip over and have the hub for a back up or extra...I suggest going with Shappell because they are a Michigan based company made of great quality or Clam because of high quality and top notch customer service!

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bradburyn (Jun 16, 2013)

Waz_51 said:


> I used to use one man flip overs because I didn't own a truck so I tried out a hub style and haven't looked back, even after getting a truck...I currently have 2, a Shappell Ice House 5000 for fishing alone and a Clam Big Foot XL4000 when I have company...the Clam is huge (90x90x80) and can comfortably fish 4 but could easily fit 5...the advantage to having a hub is that they're light, pack small, and are relatively inexpensive...using the ice anchors, I have fished in winds up to 30mph without issue...the snow flaps are large and the fabric stays tight ensuring a comfortable experience fishing in a stiff wind...the only downfall in the wind is that it is quite tricky to set them up alone but it is doable...also, I have had the rods break at least once a year but both companies have sent me replacements for free within 5 days of calling...they usually send more than needed if you ask so that you'll be prepared if another break occurs...usually, Frank's in Linwood carries replacement rods for the shanties they carry and are free of charge within the first year if you bought it from them...otherwise, they are quite cheap...I would recommend trying out a hub style and see what ya think...if you don't like it, you can always purchase a flip over and have the hub for a back up or extra...I suggest going with Shappell because they are a Michigan based company made of great quality or Clam because of high quality and top notch customer service!
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'll have to look into those, I have never really paid attention to them because I have never met anyone using one and never had anyone recommend, the biggest priority is a setup that will fit in my trunk and a light setup, I snowshoe to my spots up in the Marquette area, towards the middle/end of winter the lake could easily have 3-4 feet of snow on it and there isn't always snowmobile tracks to stay on. Whatever I get I would like to fit in a small sled that is light and can easily be pulled. I figured if I can get a jump on my ice fishing shopping I can get a better deal than when the stores start stocking everything for the season!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

also look in to the shappell s2000 shanties and the jet sleds they sell a jet sled that will slide in you trunk with the shanty. a small one by soroc sport sleds will work too with the s2000. any ways i use two ratchet straps on my s3000 crisscross them and attach them to the big soroc so they hold the shanty on the sled it self. all you gear heater etc go in to the sled the s2000 is only 5 inches thick if that gives a hint on what you can and can not fit. it is basically a one man with a little room will not fit two people comfortably but can fit to if need be...

shappells web site.

http://www.shappell.com/

sorocs sport sleds we site 

http://www.sportssled.com/

the soroc have flatter sides so setting the shanty on top of it will be best by the way i think some one make a a shanty drag harness i think it was clam but it similar to a deer drag harness that would be best when snow shoeing. by the way those shanties like shappells wide house and etc are not that portable so moving around for panfish will be a problem. but another problem you got to dig to solid ice every time you move the s2000 so not to break the center hinges when you step in it. so get a shovel if you like it ... any ways best of luck....


----------



## zollcat111 (Jun 30, 2010)

I used to fit my rover 1.5 in my 2000 Chevy Malibu. Seats folded down and the bench just fit. Just a thought and there made in mi 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

zollcat111 said:


> I used to fit my rover 1.5 in my 2000 Chevy Malibu. Seats folded down and the bench just fit. Just a thought and there made in mi
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



that another great point the shappells have that bench seat see if you can find another m-s member that has one by you and would let you try fitting it in your trunk see if it fit in it if not could always go with the pop or cabin style shanty if it does not. any ways best of luck...


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I used to have a 1994 sundance and was able to fit a 2 man Frabill Trekker DLX in the back of my car. It barely fit. I had to move the driver and passanger seat up a bit to accomadate the shanty. When loaded in the car I would put the shanty seats towards the front of the car. If you do that then you should be able to close the trunk without any problems. I would be sure to take measurements though to make sure you have the room.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Get a hub style, and a truck. Lol!


----------



## bradburyn (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone pull a cabin style across the ice by hand? My dad had one when I was little and I know he ended up buying a sled for it. I'm liking the cabin styles I'm looking at but heard they can be a pain to pull in the snow. I have minimal gear that would be on top so it's going to be the shanty plus at max another 20 lbs of gear. I live up in Marquette so during a normal winter there is a few feet of snow on the ice to be pulling through.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

bradburyn said:


> Anyone pull a cabin style across the ice by hand? My dad had one when I was little and I know he ended up buying a sled for it. I'm liking the cabin styles I'm looking at but heard they can be a pain to pull in the snow. I have minimal gear that would be on top so it's going to be the shanty plus at max another 20 lbs of gear. I live up in Marquette so during a normal winter there is a few feet of snow on the ice to be pulling through.



it a pain in the ****: 
me i do i use a jet sled under the cabin shanty it floats easier on the snow. even thought the shanty now weight 13 pounds, compare to the old minute men shanties that weight 75 pounds they still are a pain to pull. some even were using a ski system to set it on build from a set of skis bought at a garage sale Craigs list etc... 

i found it was easier to pull on the jet sled type sled alone cause the ski would dig in to deep drifts were i fished. like you were saying deep drifts. if you get one the clam harness for pulling the shanties is perfect for pulling a sled. also soroc sport sled or some thing similar to snow shoe in. i used ratchet straps to attach the cabin to the sled gear in sled too it will all fit.

any ways best of luck...


----------



## bradburyn (Jun 16, 2013)

swaprat said:


> it a pain in the ****:
> me i do i use a jet sled under the cabin shanty it floats easier on the snow. even thought the shanty now weight 13 pounds, compare to the old minute men shanties that weight 75 pounds they still are a pain to pull. some even were using a ski system to set it on build from a set of skis bought at a garage sale Craigs list etc...
> 
> i found it was easier to pull on the jet sled type sled alone cause the ski would dig in to deep drifts were i fished. like you were saying deep drifts. if you get one the clam harness for pulling the shanties is perfect for pulling a sled. also soroc sport sled or some thing similar to snow shoe in. i used ratchet straps to attach the cabin to the sled gear in sled too it will all fit.
> ...


Thanks for the info, I was liking the cabin style for more room and because they would fit in my car easier, I figured I could buy a small sled to put in the car as well and haul the cabin. I as well use snow shoes and was planning on buying a harness no matter what. The lake I fish on gets a lot of water build up on it towards mid/late winter so without snow shoes you get your boots soaked and the snow/water is so deep you get exhausted within minutes of walking it. I think when Gander gets some shanties in stock I'm going to ask if I can see what fits best in my car and has a decent amount of room. At minimum I want room for myself and a buddy heater.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

bradburyn said:


> Thanks for the info, I was liking the cabin style for more room and because they would fit in my car easier, I figured I could buy a small sled to put in the car as well and haul the cabin. I as well use snow shoes and was planning on buying a harness no matter what. The lake I fish on gets a lot of water build up on it towards mid/late winter so without snow shoes you get your boots soaked and the snow/water is so deep you get exhausted within minutes of walking it. I think when Gander gets some shanties in stock I'm going to ask if I can see what fits best in my car and has a decent amount of room. At minimum I want room for myself and a buddy heater.


that would fit no problem a buddy heater and a person of my size fit in a smaller s2000 sized minute man. i still got two minute man shanties one the large and one small size and i got a s3000 and a frabil recon non dlx two sport sled a small and a large... the older minute men were my dad's and brothers i end out with a s3000 which is lighter. the jet sled under the s3000 is like pulling my frabil recon same resistance... 

we got that same kind of snow about 3-4 years ago down here so it maybe worst up there who knows??? ya the snow cracked the lake were it was heaviest at and the water soaked the snow and it took about 3 week to refreeze it all.. 


any ways best of luck...


----------



## Salmon Seeker (Aug 23, 2010)

I have to believe a shappell rover 1.0 would fit in your trunk. Have one for sale come with the cover as well. $150.00, Cadillac Michigan.





















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmon Seeker (Aug 23, 2010)

Here is the website that gives the dimensions so you could do some measuring. 
http://www.shappell.com/rover10shelter.html


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

If you move around alot then the cabin style is a waste of money. I used to have one and it was a pain to set-up and take down when it was windy out. Now that I have a flip-over I havent looked back. You can litterally set it up in less than 30 seconds. Theres a few 1 man flip overs that are slightly wider like the Eskimo Wide 1 Shack, Shappel Rover 1.5, and Jason Mitchell.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Salmon Seeker said:


> I have to believe a shappell rover 1.0 would fit in your trunk. Have one for sale come with the cover as well. $150.00, Cadillac Michigan.
> View attachment 42832
> View attachment 42833
> View attachment 42834
> ...



that not a bad idea..


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

river rat78 said:


> If you move around alot then the cabin style is a waste of money. I used to have one and it was a pain to set-up and take down when it was windy out. Now that I have a flip-over I havent looked back. You can litterally set it up in less than 30 seconds. Theres a few 1 man flip overs that are slightly wider like the Eskimo Wide 1 Shack, Shappel Rover 1.5, and Jason Mitchell.



funny you say that cause mine is easy to move just as easy as the frabill one man just leave it set up and drag it around. with gear in it. just got to close the holes so it does not fill full of snow. 



any ways best of luck.....


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

A killzone hub style it's comes in a bag, easy to set up and light. You can get them for around $100


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

With all due respect to the poster, i would not purchase the Rover 1.0...I owned one for a season and ended up selling it for a hub style...being 6'2" and 230lbs, I found that the Rover left much to be desired in the space department...aside from that, I was only able to use 1 rod effectively which isn't good enough for me...I like three holes, one for my jigging rod, one for a dead stick, and one for my graph...if you're a small person and only want the use of one rod, I would definitely suggest buying the Rover 1.0

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Waz_51 said:


> With all due respect to the poster, i would not purchase the Rover 1.0...I owned one for a season and ended up selling it for a hub style...being 6'2" and 230lbs, I found that the Rover left much to be desired in the space department...aside from that, I was only able to use 1 rod effectively which isn't good enough for me...I like three holes, one for my jigging rod, one for a dead stick, and one for my graph...if you're a small person and only want the use of one rod, I would definitely suggest buying the Rover 1.0
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app



those are the exact reasons i was trying to sway him to go either hub shanty or cabin shanty. plus we do not know if the rover 1 will even fit in his trunk of his car. mite be able to if he leave the trunk open on the models with a seat.... like bungee cords the trunk lid down. like said those one man flip have no room at all for heaters sonar gear etc... etc...


hubs:
if your setting up and sitting in one spot for a long time then a hub is best they are smaller then the cabin and flip over "packed up" also can be trans ported like a back pack. 
i thinking hub would be best since he is snow shoeing in to there he fishes he can carry it on his back with a little bit of gear. or on a small deer drag sled with some other gear. the biggest con to them is setting up in wind the the other con is moving around with them. cause you got to re set up every thing every time. that and drilling in the tent stakes to prevent it from blowing away.. 

cabins:
but if you tend to move a round a little bit like staying on top of the weed beds trying to keep on top of the gills.that is how i use my cabin style but basically stay planted then cabin it is. 

flip overs: 
we all know that the flip overs are the latest and greatest for all reasons. but can he fit one in his trunk of his car? like a calm nanook etc.. etc.. like was said here i do not think he can... 


any ways wish the guy the best on his decision hope this all helps out..


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have zero issue moving around with my hub style shanties...I can literally take it down and put it up as fast as my friends with flip overs...as far as the stakes go, bring a drill with a notched out socket and you'll have each stake in in about 20 seconds...you could also buy the bit they make for around $12 

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Waz_51 said:


> I have zero issue moving around with my hub style shanties...I can literally take it down and put it up as fast as my friends with flip overs...as far as the stakes go, bring a drill with a notched out socket and you'll have each stake in in about 20 seconds...you could also buy the bit they make for around $12
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


A few things I forgot to add about the drill waz good mentioning it. Right on to with ease of moving I have no problems at all, I pry only use my stakes half the time also, most of time minnow bucket or spud is laying on the flap to hold it or little snow unless its real windy than I just don't fish.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

gatorman841 said:


> A few things I forgot to add about the drill waz good mentioning it. Right on to with ease of moving I have no problems at all, I pry only use my stakes half the time also, most of time minnow bucket or spud is laying on the flap to hold it or little snow unless its real windy than I just don't fish.


it take a little longer cause of the stake is my point not a big deal thought. i hear you on those windy day / night you will rather have a shanty then not. about 15 years ago we were on lake erie one night and the wind picked up the ice was exposed no snow on it. when setting up the shanty it blew away for about 100 feet. man trying to run after it on that kind of ice is just insane! luckily i did not get nothing broken like a tail bone, hip , or elbow. etc.. etc... any ways i think the hub would be easier for him plain and simple.


i think some thing like this deer drag sled link below and a hub like a shappell wide house shanty, buddy heater, some kind of seat, and auger, all on this sled would work awesome most of all in the deep snow sled being so shallow you would not weight it down as much....


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Deer-Drag-Sled-Olive/19503957



any ways best of luck...


----------



## Salmon Seeker (Aug 23, 2010)

Waz_51 said:


> With all due respect to the poster, i would not purchase the Rover 1.0...I owned one for a season and ended up selling it for a hub style...being 6'2" and 230lbs, I found that the Rover left much to be desired in the space department...aside from that, I was only able to use 1 rod effectively which isn't good enough for me...I like three holes, one for my jigging rod, one for a dead stick, and one for my graph...if you're a small person and only want the use of one rod, I would definitely suggest buying the Rover 1.0
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey the guy was looking for a shanty to fit in his car so I threw that out there, no hard feeling though. I've fished out of the rover 1.0 with two rods and a heater no problem all in how you punch your holes. With that said the 1.5sp is really nice and 2.0dx is great if you have something to tow it with. I personally own a hub style shappell and love it. My fiancé and I fish out of it all the time, fits in a jet sled with all our gear and off we go! With whatever you decide, good luck this year!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Salmon Seeker said:


> Hey the guy was looking for a shanty to fit in his car so I threw that out there, no hard feeling though. I've fished out of the rover 1.0 with two rods and a heater no problem all in how you punch your holes. With that said the 1.5sp is really nice and 2.0dx is great if you have something to tow it with. I personally own a hub style shappell and love it. My fiancé and I fish out of it all the time, fits in a jet sled with all our gear and off we go! With whatever you decide, good luck this year!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Actually, the 1.0 probably would be decent fishing by yourself on an inland lake for panfish...about 90-95% of my ice fishing is done on the Saginaw River/Bay so I need more space...the Rover wasn't bad on the river cuz I'd only jig 1 rod there anyway with my transducer hole a few feet straight down river...my issue there is with getting a good, powerful hookset on an eye without hitting the roof, lol!

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Clam Nanook Will fit. $250.00 I know a lot of guys will bash clam but.... Heater, auger, rods, bucket all fit in the sled. get back to your car open the trunk and slide all your ***** in in one shot. Nice feeling to get into the car and crank the heater after a long slushy walk. It is short but thats the sacrifice to fit into your car.


----------



## SkiSoloII (Feb 8, 2011)

I've got a Rover 1.5sp and it's perfect for a guy 6' tall and 240lbs. Plenty of room for the 3-hole technique mentioned above (though I do have a 5" Lazer). The only problem is that it is out of production. Some places still have copies, though (see Knutson's). The newer 150 is MUCH larger - sled and tent.

Dave


----------



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

The Rover 1 fits in the trunk of wifeys Honda Civic with the back seats down--good quality hut made in Michigan--cannot go wrong


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Hub hands down. I had the flipovers and will never go back. Have a 2 man and 6 man Frabill, good quality and warm (being black in color). 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bradburyn (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry guys, haven't been very active in the forum this semester. Now that classes are out I am going to check out some lakes tomorrow and try to get the line in the water. I ended up buying a clam 2000. Fits perfect in my trunk and is plenty big for what I need. I actually got it at Dunhams a few weeks ago on sale for 210 and ended up talking to salesman down a bit and walked out the door paying 180! Thanks for all the help and opinions! Good luck on the ice this winter.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

bradburyn said:


> Sorry guys, haven't been very active in the forum this semester. Now that classes are out I am going to check out some lakes tomorrow and try to get the line in the water. I ended up buying a clam 2000. Fits perfect in my trunk and is plenty big for what I need. I actually got it at Dunhams a few weeks ago on sale for 210 and ended up talking to salesman down a bit and walked out the door paying 180! Thanks for all the help and opinions! Good luck on the ice this winter.


Is that the cabin style with 2 doors or a hub style?


----------



## bradburyn (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah it's the cabin style with 2 doors


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

bradburyn said:


> Yeah it's the cabin style with 2 doors


You'll like it...that's all we ever used to use! I have an old Shappell cabin that's made with grey tarp...I'll still pull it out every now and then to use or I'll bring it along when fishing with a big group and let somebody use it who doesn't own a shanty...they're pretty convenient in that they pack down small and are nice to use when you're walking out to a close spot with a bucket or two on top, or a bucket and a propane tank...just be sure to get a ratchet strap and some bungee cords to hold your gear down!


----------



## Walleye fanatic (11 mo ago)

Waz_51 said:


> I have zero issue moving around with my hub style shanties...I can literally take it down and put it up as fast as my friends with flip overs...as far as the stakes go, bring a drill with a notched out socket and you'll have each stake in in about 20 seconds...you could also buy the bit they make for around $12
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sorry but no you can’t lol


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

Walleye fanatic said:


> Sorry but no you can’t lol


Welcome to the site you replied to a 8 year old post just to let you know. Anyways if you look at the upper left corner of posts it has a date.


----------



## painter_mitch (12 mo ago)

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------

